# Hole in basement foundation lip -inside



## Chrisnj99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello, I hope someone can offer advice. I noticed a little water around the base of my inside foundation in the basement during a winter storm. I first thought I had to seal the base joint of the wall where it meets the floor. But, I inspected today and found a 4" hole half way up the wall on the lip of the foundation. It's punched straight down into the block. I put a long screwdiver into it to see how deep it goes, and it seems to go down to the floor (5 blocks deep), and 4" wide.

The stains on the wall below the hole indicate that water has come out of the hole, it's narrow and looks to be as wide as the interior hole of the block. I'm guessing this would explain the water on the floor. How do I fill this in? Should I just fill it with concrete? Mortar? DryLock Compound? Any help i appreciated, thanks! --Chris


----------



## handyguys (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm having trouble visualizing your situation based on your description. maybe some pictures would help. Would like to see the following pictures
The hole
Where the wall meets the floor
Wide shot that shows the floor/wall and the hole and the whole wall
Also a picture of the outside of the house, side where you have water. Wide angle shot that includes the bottom edge of the roof and some of the yard.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 25, 2008)

I get it, the hole is on the outside leaking in. But you see the holes inside and think you need to fill it. Get some repair mortar and start fixing from the outside. I have used a can of spray foam first to start to fill in the hole, then patch.
You need to control the water from the outside with gutters and drainage. How you got the hole in the first place is a question I would figure out also.
Our resident mudmixer may come by with more specifics.


----------

